# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Toàn cảnh triển lãm game G-Star 2014 trong ngày đầu tiên

## Tuanvuong

Từ ngày 20 tháng 11 vừa qua, *G-Star 2014*, triển lãm game lớn nhất Hàn Quốc, đã chính thức được khai mạc và tiếp đón những đợt khách tham quan đầu tiên. Ở triển lãm năm nay, tổng cộng có 2400 gian hàng, tăng 300 gian so với năm ngoái, trong đó thì khu B2C có 1300 gian hàng và khu B2B có 1100 gian hàng.Các thương hiệu lớn của Hàn Quốc như NEXON, NCSoft, NEOPLE, SmileGate, XLGames…, đều có tham dự đầy đủ và thành lập sân khấu lớn ở B2C để phục vụ phần đông khách tham quan hay bộ phận game thủ chính.
*G-Star 2014* sẽ đánh dấu cột mốc kỷ niệm sự kiện được 10 năm tuổi, và vẫn được tổ chức tại Trung tâm triển lãm BEXCO ở Busan. Thời gian tiến hành triển lãm sẽ kéo dài 4 ngày từ 20 – 23 tháng 11; riêng khu vực B2B dành cho khối doanh nghiệp sẽ kéo dài 3 ngày từ 20 – 22. Sau đây, chúng ta sẽ đến với chùm ảnh ghi lại toàn cảnh ngày đầu tiên của triển lãm năm nay.




















































































































































>>*Những game online đáng mong đợi tại G-Star 2014*

----------

